# Roland Camm 1



## JesusFreak (Jan 22, 2008)

I have an opportunity to purchase a Roland Camm 1 used for $600. From what I know this is a great deal. It is 48". It doesn't come with software or the driver. Can I use CorelDraw X3 as my sole program or do I need additional software. Also is the driver downloadable for Vista?


----------



## ecreations (Jul 14, 2007)

As far as I know, most of Roland cutter supports cutting directly from Corel. I am even using Corel using their engraving machine. As with the driver for Vista, check on their website (Roland DGA Corporation - North and South America) to see if there's any available updated driver. Hope this help.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Great machine and a good price.


----------



## JesusFreak (Jan 22, 2008)

He says it is an older model but a real workhorse, that it is good for large signs, decals, etc. I am looking to buy it for vinyl heat transfers (names, numbers) and also possibly inkjet transfers in the future. Will this machine contour cut? I don't know what older model means. He says its a Camm 1 Pro. I went to Rolands site and the pic looks the same as the gx500. Do I need to buy the roland software. Its only $69.99 as oposed to the $300 cost of some of the other softwares I've seen. Anything I should look for when I go check it out. I am a newbie and know nothing about vinyl cutters. I've been trying to do my homework lately.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

It will contour cut but doesnt have an optic eye for recognition. It only has an eye for material loading. I have the 24" unit.


----------



## JesusFreak (Jan 22, 2008)

so does that mean it cannot cut out heat transfers. Sorry I am a newbie and hasve yet to use a cutter. I want to use it to cut out vinyl numbers/names and also be open to inkjet transfers. What does the optical recognition do? I assume that it cannot cut out inkjet transfers then. The woman said that it does have a hard time with small detailed images


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

JesusFreak said:


> so does that mean it cannot cut out heat transfers. Sorry I am a newbie and hasve yet to use a cutter. I want to use it to cut out vinyl numbers/names and also be open to inkjet transfers. What does the optical recognition do? I assume that it cannot cut out inkjet transfers then. The woman said that it does have a hard time with small detailed images


jesusfreak,
Only the GX series cutters have an optical registration that can read crop marks. In order to cut pre-printed material, these crop marks need to be assigned. Usually they are 10 mm black dots or hash marks(depending on the software) that are printed on the outer edges of the graphic. The cutter reads those and knows where the printed data is so it can contour cut. If you're not sure what model it is, look at the serial number tag next to where the electrical plug is.
As for cutting single color material, any cutter can do that. If you want to cut pre-printed inkjet transfers, you'll need a GX. Many users on this forum will tell you the same thing.

As for small detailed images, I think that all depends on material and the blade you choose. The cutter only does what you tell it to, the media and blade are responsible for the rest.

Hope this helps,
-Dana


----------



## JesusFreak (Jan 22, 2008)

I called the person selling this and she checked. There is no GX on the cutter. She said the model is PNC-1860. I googled that model and have come up with nothing denoting as to whether it was a GX or not. Couldn't find any info at all really on this model.


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

JesusFreak said:


> I called the person selling this and she checked. There is no GX on the cutter. She said the model is PNC-1860. I googled that model and have come up with nothing denoting as to whether it was a GX or not. Couldn't find any info at all really on this model.


jesusfreak,
The PNC models are more than ten years old. They use the same blades, blade holders, and pinch roll wheels. CutStudio should drive them just fine. But be advised, we DON'T have Vista drivers for those. Make sure if you pick it up that you have an older operating system to run it on.

-Dana


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I think that I would look at another model. This is like buying a 10 year plus car and hoping you can get parts for it or that it will pass smog!...

I would look for a used Roland GX...they are around...and will save you headaches.


----------



## JesusFreak (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks I will take the advice. I have Vista on both my computers and I don't want to buy something too outdated. I will have to wait till I can afford or justify having a 24" roland or graphtec. As far as heat transfers... Is it too painstaking to cut by hand till I get going? Will quality be garbage?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I would not call cutting out by hand painstaking...just slow and sometimes a bit hard to do, depending on your design. The quality of your transfer is dependent on the image...not how it is cut out...assuming you careful


----------

